# MATTEL / TYCO SPEED RACER SET at Toys-R-Us



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Here's a link. Someone may be interested in. http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2919970#
Randy.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

waitaminnit... they make TWO of those sets? with different cars, even? looks like the battery operated set got the better looking cars, more like the original Mach 5... the loop/cliffhanger set cars are kinda fugly. but I'll be on the lookout for the other set. me and my kids are big SR fans...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I think I would rather spend 24 bucks on 6 of those Mattel chassis.
Does anyone have that link by the way?


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

wow,I'm actually impressed with Mattel's box art.Now if they would focus on better Deco'ed cars that would he great.I'm also surprised Mattel is using "Super cliff hangers" to describe the speed racer cars.Long live tyco!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

ParkRNDL said:


> waitaminnit... they make TWO of those sets? with different cars, even?
> 
> --rick


 Those sets came out a few years ago and are no doubt being reissued for the Christmas (yes, it's already that time again) season. Both are battery powered. The lower priced set has the original SR cars. The more expensive set has different, more "funky" cars, possibly from the movie (which I did not see).

Joe


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I did notice (thru experience) that the battery operated sets seem to operate on a lower voltage, the kid can keep the cars on the track tons better, but batteries die out fast.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> I did notice (thru experience) that the battery operated sets seem to operate on a lower voltage, the kid can keep the cars on the track tons better, but batteries die out fast.


 They have to operate on a lower voltage because 4 D batteries are only going to get you 6 volts. I'd never run them on batteries. It would be much less expensive to get a Tyco/Mattel wall wart and one of the Router Speed Controls from Harbor Freight (under $20) so you can dial down the voltage.

Joe


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I gotta try and score one of these once they hit clearance. I want the 'ice track' sections, that would make a good mountain pass. Just too bad they dont have aluminum or other non ferrous rails for some real sliding action.


----------

